# is py-openssl broken?



## vds (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi all!
Today during huge upgrading of ports I've found what security/py-openssl port formally installs by portmaster(8), but with many error messages like:


```
py-openssl install console output

ERROR:root:code for hash md5 was not found.
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/hashlib.py", line 139, in <module>
    globals()[__func_name] = __get_hash(_func_name)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/hashlib.py", line 91, in __get_builtin_constractor
    raise ValueError('unsupported hash type %s % name)
ValueError: unsupported hash type md5
```

This may be related to update of openssl, but nothing changed after *portmaster -r openssl*.
Any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2012)

Try using the system's openssl instead of security/openssl.


----------



## TjPhysicist (Oct 9, 2013)

And how would I go about using the system's openssl? I deinstalled the one from ports, recompiled py-openssl, but nothing really happened.


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 9, 2013)

Add this to /etc/make.conf:


```
WITH_OPENSSL_BASE=yes
WITH_OPENSSL_PORT=no
```
Although not having security/openssl installed could also be enough since the default behaviour is to use the version from the base system.

But this will make sure.


----------

